# Wysiwyg Editor online



## wischy (11. Mai 2005)

Also ich habe folgende Frage:

Giebt einen Wysiwyg Online Editor also das man OntheFly online den INhalt einer Page ändern kann? ich rede net von einem CMS weil die Page in html ist...


Es ist die Homepage meiner Klasse und ich wollte ein Paar moderatoren festlegen, die den Inhalt zurecht rücken!


Würde mich echt freuen, wenn mir jemand sowas anbieten könnte...


----------



## WurstHans (11. Mai 2005)

Also laut meinen Kenntnissen wird es da etwas schwierig soetwas aufzufinden.
Du meinst jetzt so einen Editor wie bspweise Beepworld oder doch etwas anderes?

Versuch es doch liber mit einem CMS zu regeln, ich meine es gibt gute kostenlose CMS die man sich downloaden kann. Wenn man sich einmal in sein CMS eingearbeitet hat macht das dann auch richtig Spaß.

Natürlich hängt das mit dem Webspace von deiner KL HP ab, wenn es ein free anbieter ist und kein PHP verfügbar ist dann würde mir auf die schnelle jetzt kein so ein Editor einfallen.


----------



## wischy (11. Mai 2005)

klar is es ein php hoster  aber öhm jo... meinste du kannst es auch anpassen an eincms?


----------



## Consti (11. Mai 2005)

Naja, normalt sollte PHP und das CMS ja klappen, weil ein CMS ja meist nur mit PHP zursmmarbeitet.
Grösseres Problem könnte die MySQL DB sein, die viele CMSs benötigen - die bräuchtest du natürlihc dann schon!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Mai 2005)

Als WYSIWYG-Komponente kann ich FCKeditor empfehlen. Sehr kompatibel, sehr bequem, sehr sauber.


----------

